
Tell HN: ggventurini, author of python-deltasigma and akhab, has died - _pferreir_
It is with great sadness that I announce to you that Giuseppe Venturini (@ggventurini), open source developer and hobbyist, has passed away on the 21st of September 2015.<p>Giuseppe worked for many years at CERN, as an electronics engineer. He was a passionate hobbyist and an open source enthusiast. He has started many open source projects over the years, more remarkably python-deltasigma and akhab. I had the pleasure to meet him and, although we were not close friends, I know he was appreciated by everyone as a kind person.<p>I didn&#x27;t have any contact with Giuseppe over the last months, so, it&#x27;s hard to know how he would like us to remember him. However, I am sure he would appreciate some form of contribution to cancer research:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ggventurini&#x2F;python-deltasigma#support-python-deltasigma-with-a-donation<p>Giuseppe&#x27;s web site:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ggventurini.io&#x2F;<p>Giuseppe&#x27;s Projects:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ahkab.github.io&#x2F;ahkab&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pythondeltasigma.io&#x2F;
======
MichailP
This is very sad :( I looked into ahkab (PSpice like software but in python)
project few months ago and it was very nicely done.

------
hobo_mark
Thirty-two years old...

------
Bootvis
Fuck cancer

